# Do You Wait For A Sale Or Just Pay Full Price?



## Lee (May 1, 2020)

I usually wait for a sale and today struck a bargain. Had looked at a dinnerware set last fall, loved it but decided to wait till the new home got organized.

Saw the flyer yesterday, it was discontinued and marked down from $119.98 to $29.98 so I ordered online 4 sets for what I would have paid for just one.

I also wait for sales on food, take advantage to fill the freezer and stock up on other essentials.

Do you find it better to wait for a sale or is your time worth money?


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 1, 2020)

If I don't have an immediate need for an item, on Amazon, I put it on my wish list for awhile and watch it to go on sale.


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> If I don't have an immediate need for an item, on Amazon, I put it on my wish list for awhile and watch it to go on sale.


Ditto... ^^^^...and I also shop around anyway to get a cheaper p;rice. However if I need something immediately I will pay full price for it if I have to... You got a great bargain there Lee. 

In the january sales this year  , I got some lovely leather  boots, for a fraction of the  price...I'm fortunate I did , because now that department chain has closed down completely due to the pandemic... and they say that they may only re-open a fraction of their stores if any at all  once the lockdown is lifted


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 1, 2020)

Before the pandemic, I grazed the flea market and thrift shops to find the things that I need for pennies on the dollar.

Now I buy what I need when I need it.

The good news is that I don't need much.


----------



## asp3 (May 1, 2020)

If it's something I need immediately I'll pay full price at the lowest price I can find locally.  If it's something I can get in a few days I'll see what prices are online and order from there.  If it's something I can wait for I will usually wait for a sale.

I love bargains and really enjoy going through the bargain CD racks at the used record stores in the area.  I keep a list of what I want online and bring it up on my phone so I don't purchase things I don't need or don't get things I don't really want.  Sometimes I'll run into a CD I hadn't seen before and will pick it up if it's a group that I like several other songs by.  Otherwise I purchase only what I've scoped out that I want by listening to things I don't have online.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 1, 2020)

I wait for sales if I don't need the item right away. I did that with a mattress topper I bought last year. I saved quite a bit on that.

A couple of times I waited to long. Years ago I did that with my Kitchen Aid mixer. I waited and waited. Finally it went on sale at a fantastic price. I was so happy. About a month later they came out with the newer model that has the handle on the bowl. 
I still have the mixer but every time I struggle with the slippery bowl I get mad at myself for waiting to long.

My hubby is one of those penny wise and dollar foolish people.
When we went on our cross country trip we drove miles out of our way  just to get gas 10 cents a gallon cheaper. 
At one point I asked him if we were going home. 
He didn't think it was funny.


----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2020)

If I really want something,   and I want it _right now_,  I will pay full price and not really worry about it. .....  anything else,  I'll wait and shop around.

But like @Aunt Bea said,  I too  just don't need that much.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 1, 2020)

*If I do not have an absolute need, I will wait for a better price. If not, I wait, or shop around*


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 1, 2020)

I buy on sale, I like buying DVDs cheaper than going to the movie.  Although when regal had their all you can see membership we bought it and have used it a lot.  i buy the dvd’s with blueray, regular, and digital so I can share with the family members


----------



## C'est Moi (May 1, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I wait for sales if I don't need the item right away. I did that with a mattress topper I bought last year. I saved quite a bit on that.
> 
> A couple of times I waited to long. Years ago I did that with my Kitchen Aid mixer. I waited and waited. Finally it went on sale at a fantastic price. I was so happy. About a month later they came out with the newer model that has the handle on the bowl.
> I still have the mixer but every time I struggle with the slippery bowl I get mad at myself for waiting to long.
> ...


Ruth--most Kitchenaid accessories are interchangeable, so you can probably buy just the bowl with the handle to fit your mixer.


----------



## JaniceM (May 2, 2020)

It depends on what it is and how much I need it.  If I don't have time to wait for a sale, I research around to compare prices.


----------



## Gary O' (May 2, 2020)

Lee said:


> Do you find it better to wait for a sale or is your time worth money?


The posts are all really good practices
(I coulda writ some)

If it's a high dollar item, I'll shop it around



Ken N Tx said:


> If I don't have an immediate need for an item, on Amazon, I put it on my wish list for awhile and watch it to go on sale.


I too have my wish list

Food?
I'm in/out
Wife 'shops'

Clothing?
I'm a bit picky

Wrangler jeans (always the right price)

Underwear...gotta feel right (no matter the price)
Buy a pack.....fits/feels good....I go back, get ten more packs (the boys gotta have room)

Shoes?
I have four pair of what I really like (some call 'em hiking boots)
Med price range ($40-$60)

Tools?
I get what I need/want (never top dollar, never cheap crap)

Thrift stores are somewhat of a lure for DVDs
Wife loves the thrift stores for clothing


----------



## Lashann (May 2, 2020)

We have a lot of options as to grocery shopping so I tend to look for sales at a couple of favourite stores, otherwise I'll pay full price if necessary.  I find shopping for clothes and footware more challenging, especially if you require special sizing.  As a result, we often have to pay full price just you can get something that looks nice, fits properly and is comfortable.


----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2020)

I don't wait for sales. I just buy it if I need it. If I see something I like but don't need, on sale, I buy it. I think it all evens out in the end. I hate to drive myself crazy over a few dollars! If I can't afford it; that's that.


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2020)

Like many here, I shop at reasonably priced stores.  If I need something right away, I purchase it and don't worry about whether it's on sale.  If I can wait and it's going to be an online purchase, I do a little sleuthing before pulling a "buy" trigger.    

I'm fortunate enough to not have to worry over a few dollars. Especially these days, I just throw it in the grocery cart and move forward with life. Not going to run all over town to save three bucks when shopping is such a stress-filled experience.


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

I bookmark clothes I see online, and wait for sales, unless I _really_ want the item _now_. More often than not, I have a gift card someone gave me, which makes it feel more like a "freebie"  Same goes for Amazon.


----------



## MickaC (May 2, 2020)

I am thrifty. If i have to replace something like a coffee maker, i try to look for a deal, not always happens, need coffee worse than a sale. I've waited many times for the best deal, if i lose out, that tells me i didn't need it in the first place. I do a lot sewing my own clothes, always wait for the best price, including membership and sale price, double discount, have gotten metres and metres for almost free, usually off season, fabric doesn't spoil, there for me when i want to sew. The sad part in the last couple of years, only allow so many pricshowne redusers, so almost free is gone. In general i do wait for the best sale or price. I do look for sales at the grocery store, but if i'm absolutely out of something, will bye it regardless. Shopping online has shown me, quite often is cheaper.


----------



## MickaC (May 2, 2020)

Oh CRAP.....did you see that spelling error...pricshown...should be just...price.......My keyboard has a mind of it's own.


----------



## IrisSenior (May 2, 2020)

Before the pandemic I Ishopped around and bought stuff on sale or used. Now I think my shopping trips will change and I won't go out as much. My hubby has also retired recently and that does change the dynamics.  I wonder how long it will be before we can go on a plane again and if I will be too old by then. If I need something I will buy if necessary and note wait for sale.


----------



## Lewkat (May 2, 2020)

It depends largely on how much I need something or want it.  I'd prefer to wait for a sale price, but I've learned that in so doing, I've lost out on a deal by waiting too long.  I can be extremely impulsive at times.


----------



## Wren (May 2, 2020)

It depends how much I want something, if I can take it or leave it I’ll wait for the sale but,  if I really want it, I have it,  (usually  clothes and they might not have my size in the sale)...


----------



## Llynn (May 2, 2020)

Not really an issue for me. I  have too much junk around here already. Not looking to buy more.


----------



## gennie (May 2, 2020)

It depends on how badly it is needed.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 2, 2020)

I usually try to get something on sale, if not at the thrift-consignment shop.


----------



## charry (May 3, 2020)

sale stuff is has always got something wrong with it, so i prefer to pay the full price ...


----------



## Lethe200 (May 7, 2020)

A sale is nice, but if I want it, I buy it. Having to shop sales to pinch pennies was something I did when I had to.....now I don't. And I can't take it with me, so - yeah, I just buy it on the spot.

If it's a big purchase, I do _think _about it a long time. I waited over a year before I finally sprang for a new SUV, after tons of research and numerous test drives of different brands. But when I finally decided, we walked in, did the factory order, signed the papers, and that was it. 

I knew the price I was willing to pay and the dealer came close enough, then he threw in another $2K discount and a 0% car loan (it's a great car, but not the most popular model they sell). We were going to pay cash, but I opted for the loan because any time you can pay with money worth less in the future, you should do it.


----------

